

This slide deck won us US$25k and a trip to Silicon Valley - swah
http://everwrite.com/slide-deck-won-u30k-trip-silicon-valley/

======
keeptrying
<http://www.slideshare.net/dttg/everwrite-pitch-deck>

------
pedalpete
I can see why. You started very strongly with not only what you did as far as
the product, but on the same slide, the market opportunity is a key feature of
the product.

I think the business model is often separate from the use model, when you
frame it early as you did, business model remains front of mind, and you kept
that theme throughout. very concise and well done.

------
timdorr
Site appears down from here. Is there a mirror of the site anywhere?

~~~
diegogomes
We're back! Sorry for the downtime!

------
lucasarruda
Really nice, guys. I like the fact that you guys prepared so much for that
event, that success was the only result possible.

------
laironald
awesome. congrats! its not just about the money of course but the relationship
you create with the investor. ;)

